# \*\*\ فوائد كل انواع الفاكهة\*\*\



## ارووجة (19 أبريل 2011)

انا من عشاق الفواكة وبحب اقرا عن فوائدهم
بهاد الموضوع رح جمع واحط معلومات عن فوائد كل نوع من الفاكهة
حتى تستفيدو واستفيد ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (19 أبريل 2011)

فوائد كل انواع التوت بشكل عام






أكيد أنت وأصدقائك وكل العالم يتحدث عن الفواكه والخضار وفوائدها الصحية الغنية بالعناصر 

 الغذائية، بالإضافة إلى مذاقها اللذيذ. ولكن، هل حدث أن فكّرت في التوت وهل خطر في بالك

 كمية الفوائد الغذائية التي يحتويها ويقدمها لك، إنها مفاجأة! 



لماذا التوت بالتحديد؟


 تجمع عائلة التوت: التوت البري cranberries، ا*لتوت الأسود *blueberries، التوت 

 الأحمر raspberries والفراولة strawberries. ويعود إختلاف الألوان فيها لاختلاف

 العناصر النباتية والمواد المضادة للتأكسد الموجودة في كل نوع والتي تساعد في حماية الجسم

 من عدة أمراض.



ما هي هذه الفوائد الصحية للتوت؟! 


 يعتبر التوت بكل أنواعه من *أهم الفاكهة المركّزة بالعناصر الغذائ*ية. فهو يحتوي على نسبة 


 عالية من الألياف التي تساعد على الحفاظ على جهاز هضمي سليم وتجنب الإمساك. كما هو 

 غني جداً بالعناصر النباتية الصحية والمواد المضادة للتأكسد (خاصةً ا*لفيتامين C*).







وقد أفادت الدراسات العلمية بأن هذه المكونات الغذائية تلعب دوراً مهماً في:


*تعزيز وظائف الدماغ وترابطها معاً** وتنشيط الذاكرة* لأنها تتمكن من الوصول إلى خلايا دماغية 

 مما يساهم في تحسين ترابطها ببعضها البعض. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فهي قد تلعب دوراً في رفع

 معدل حياة* (إطالة عمر)* الخلايا الدماغية. 

*تقوية جهاز المناعة و*المساهمة بخفض تأثير المواد المسببة للسرطان على الجسم وبالتالي 

* المساعدة بتجنب حدوث أمراض السرطان.* 

 المحافظة على سلامة الأوعية الدموية مما يساهم* بإنخفاض ضغط الدم*. وأيضاً تلعب دوراً في 

 تحسين نسبة الكولسترول الجيد في الدم وبذلك *فهي مفيدة لصحة القلب*. 







ليس هذا فقط! إليك المزيد من الفوائد المحددة لبعض أنواع التوت:

 لقد برهن التوت البري أنه مفيد في حالات إلتهابات المثانة، إذ ينتج عن تناوله مادة الـ 

Hippuric acid في البول وهذا بدوره يقلل من إلتصاق الباكتريا على جدار المثانة.


*التوت الأسود *والتوت الأحمر يحتويان على مادة الـ lutein وهي مادة طبيعية موجودة في 

 العين. هذه المادة هي التي تحمي من تسرّب الأشعة المضرة من الشمس أو حتى من الضوء

 داخل الغرفة وبذلك يساهم في صحة النظر. 

 الفراولة قد تساعد في خفض نسبة المواد التي تسبب الإلتهاب في الجسم وبذلك قد تكون مفيدة

في حال ألم المفاصل. 



ما هو مقدار القيمة الغذائية للتوت؟ 


 يتميز التوت بالإجمال بغناه بالفيتاميناتA وC وحمض الفوليك، والمعادن كالبوتاسيوم 

 والكالسيوم. ليس هذا فقط، بل يعتبر منخفضاً بالسعرات الحرارية مما يجعله خياراً صحياً لوجبة 

 خفيفة. إليك بعض أنواع التوت وكمية السعرات الحرارية التي تحتوي عليها:

نوع التوت السعرات الحرارية في كل كوب من حبات التوت 

 فراولة 48 
 توت الأحمر 64 
* توت الأسود 86 *
 توت البري 44 







 ومن الخير أن تعرف أن كل كوب من حبات الفراولة يحتوي على أكثر من 100 ملغ من 

 فيتامين C ذلك يساوي* أكثر من كوب من عصير البرتقال*! كما أن التحاليل المخبرية أشارت بأن

 محتوى* التوت الأسود* من المواد المضادة للتأكسد هو أكثر بمرتين أو 3 مرات عن الكمية

 الموجودة في التفاح والبروكولي والسبانخ والعديد من الفاكهة والخضار الأخرى.



كيف يمكنك إضافة حبات التوت في غذائك اليومي؟


 أضيفي حبات التوت إلى رقائق الفطور في اللبن بالفاكهة 

 قومي بنثر بعض التوت الأحمر في طبق السلطة 

 إضيفيها إلى الحلويات والكيك 

 إخفقيه مع الحليب (والأفضل أن يكون حليب قليل الدسم) 

 يمكنك تناوله كما هو، سواء كان طازجاً أو مثلجاً، أو كفاكهة في العصير 


هل هناك فرق بين التوت المثلج والطازج؟ 


 يعتقد البعض بأن الفاكهة المثلجة ليست بنفس الأهمية الغذائية للفواكه الطازجة وهذا غير

 صحيح. لأن الفاكهة التي تثلج بعد قطفها مباشرة تحافظ على الفيتامينات والمعادن وبالتالي 

 تحتوي على نفس كمية المغذيات أو حتى أكثر من الفاكهة الطازجة، ذلك لأنها تبدأ بفقدان 

 قيمتها الغذائية مع مرور الأيام إذا لم نأكلها مباشرة.


 وبما أن الفراولة هي الأكثر شهرة وانتشاراً في عائلة التوت في العالم العربي، فينصح بالعناية

 بها جيداً للحفاظ على قيمتها الغذائية. مثلاً، لا تقومي بغسلها إلا قبل الأكل مباشرة. وإذا أردت

 تخزينها، ضعيها في وعاء عازل للرطوبة في البراد لمدة يومين أو 3 أيام. ولغسلها، مباشرة 

 قبل الأكل، إغسليها بالماء البارد، شطفاً لطيفاً خفيفاً واتركي العنق فيها ولا تنزعينه.



 والآن، بعد أن تعرفت أكثر على عائلة التوت وإلى فوائدها المميزة وأنواعها الغنية بالمغذيات 

 والجذابة بالألوانها المليئة بالحياة، لما لا تتمتعين بطعمها الشهي من خلال هذه الوصفة السهلة

 والمغذية: 

 أخلطي كوب من الحليب قليل الدسم مع موزة (متوسطة الحجم) مع 2/1 كوب من الفراولة

 و 2/1 كوب من التوت الأسود.

 وصحتين!








الآن ساضع معلومات عن كل نوع من التوت بانفراد

يتبع ​​]​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا يا ارووجه
تسلم ايديك يا قمرنا
واكيد منتظره كل جديد 
ومتابعه معاك
يسوع يرعاكي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع حلوو وهيفيدنا كتيير
متااااابعة
ربنا يعوض محبتك ياقمرة​*


----------



## ارووجة (19 أبريل 2011)

*الفراولة*





الفراولة هي توت الأرض الذي يقي من السرطان, هكذا أطلق على فاكهة الحب.

 كتب أحد الأطباء سنة 1652م عن فوائد الفراولة فقال:

 الفراولة ممتازة لتبريد *الكبد والدم والطحال وللمعدة الصفراوية*,والأوراق والجذور جيدة أبضاً لتثبيت *الأسنان* الرخوة  ولشفاء اللثة الإسفنجية الفاسدة, وللفراولة خصائص مقوية ومجددة للنشاط لما تحويه من الأملاح والفيتامينات وتفيد المصابين *بالتدرن الرئوي والتهاب المفصل*.
وكان العالم (ليني) مصاب بالنقرس يتداوى بأخذ الفراولة, وتبعه كثيرون بعد أن تحسنت حالته الصحية.


 يوجد في ثمار الفراولة 
 .
 فيتامين C بنسبة تتراوح بين 20-50% 
 وكاروتين بنسبة 5% إضافة إلى آثار من فيتامين ب1
 بالإضافة إلى السكاكر وحمض التفاح والليمون والصفصاف 
 كماتعتبر ثمار الفراولة غنية بأملاح الصوديوم, والبوتاسيوم, 
 والكالسيوم, والفوسفور, والحديد أكثر بأربعين مرة مما هي 
 عليه في العنب, لذلك تستعمل الثمار في حالات فقر الدم..

 ويستعمل مغلي الثمار الجافة كمادة حافظة للحرارة وطاردة 
 للرمال المرارية والكلوية وفي حالات* النقرس *
 تفيد الأوراق كمادة قابضة للإسهلات, كما أن مغلي الأوراق 
 يخفض ضغط الدم عن طريق توسيع الأوعية الدموية.

يفيد عصير الفراولة الجسم المتاكسل في* إزالة البثور وحب 
 الشباب* واللون الشاحب كما يفيد في جميع أنواع *الالتهابات.*
 **أما عصير الفراولة وجوز الهند فيفيد في حالة التهاب الحلق 
 والتهاب المعدة وفي* قرحة المعدة,* كما أن له تأثيراً قوياً على عصايات الالتهاب وخاصة عصية التيفوئيد.
 ويجب أن تؤكل الفراولة مباشرة بعد غسلها لئلا تخرب  خواصها المضادة للجراثيم.







* ملاحظات هامة *

 يجب أن تؤكل الفراولة* على الريق *بين 250و500 غرام 
 في اليوم الواحد, ويفيد مغلي أوراق الفراولة وجذورها في مكافحة أمراض عديدة  كالإسهال والنقرس والروماتيزم  والمرارة.

* ولتجميل الوجة* تهرس بضع حبات الفراولة ويدهن الوجه  بها قبل النوم, وتبقى حتى الصباح ثم تغسيل بماء البقدونس الإفرنجي فينشط الجلد وتزول التجعدات.


 **يزعم البعض أن غسل الفراولة قد يذهب بنكهتها الطيبة وهذا 
 غير صحيح إلا إذا نقعت في الماء لمدة طويلة, 
 فمن الضروري غسلها جيداً لإزالة الجراثيم والأوساخ 
 عنها وتناولها فوراً
 صحـة وألف هـنــا






متفرقات 

كعكة كريم تشيز بالفراولة ^_^

[YOUTUBE]DkdMsUW5yMs[/YOUTUBE]

==================================
الفاكهة المفضلة وشخصيتك
اذا كانت الفراولة فاكهتك المفضلة
لا يمكن تخيلك الا في حياة محاطة بالترف 
 بيت رحب , سيارة من احدث طراز ., حديقة وسفر وفنادق ,تفضلين 
 احاطة نفسك بالناس واظهار جمالك من المزايا الاخرى في شخصيتك 
* نصيحــــــــــــــــــــــة *
 قد يتهمك البعض بالسطحية فدافع عن نفسك وابرز خصالك 
 الاخرى


----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع مفيد جدا
شكرا
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​*


----------



## ارووجة (19 أبريل 2011)

الـــــــتــــوت الأحــــــــمر






كشفت دراسة طبية جديدة عن أن التوت الأحمر *مفيد للقلب والشرايين*. وقال خبراء التغذية في الاجتماع السنوي لجمعية  الفسيولوجيا الأميركية, إن التوت الأحمر بالذات, *يحتوي على خليط من المركبات الكيميائية المفيدة* مثل "فلافونويد" و"بوليفينول" بالإضافة إلى مركبات "آنثوسيانين" التي تعطي الثمار لونها الأحمر أو الأرجواني أو الأزرق, *وتعتبر مضادات قوية للأكسدة و**تتمتع بخصائص مضادة للالتهاب والتقرحات والفيروسات والسرطان. *

 ووجد الباحثون في جامعة إنديانا الأميركية, بعد دراسة فوائد ثلاثة أنواع من التوت هي إلدربيري , شوكيبيري, وبيلبيري, أن خلاصات توت شوكيبيري وبيلبيري سببت ارتخاء الشرايين التاجية للقلب, بينما قللت التراكيز العالية من شوكيبيري تعرض الشرايين لعمليات الأكسدة وحمتها من التلف, فيما قدم النوعان الآخران حماية جزئية. 

 وأرجع الباحثون هذه الآثار الصحية الإيجابية, إلى قدرة هذه الأنواع من الثمار على تحفيز انطلاق مادة أوكسيد النيتريك في الشرايين التاجية, حيث تساعد هذه المادة في المحافظة على النشاط الشرياني وضغط الدم ومنع تشكل الخثرات الدموية. 

 وقد عرفت الآثار الصحية للتوت منذ عهد أبوقراط, حيث استخدمت كمضادات للالتهاب والروماتيزم ومدرات للبول ومواد ملينة للأمعاء, إلى جانب استخدامها كعلاجات لأمراض الدزنطاريا (الزحار) واضطرابات المعدة ومرض الأسقربوط والمشكلات البولية


----------



## ارووجة (19 أبريل 2011)

*تــــــــــــــوت الأســــــــــــــود *






التوت  الأسود  يختلف عن  التوت  المعروف العادي المعروف باسم Mullberry ويستحصل عليه من أشجار شوكية وهو عبارة عن هجين من التوت الأسود وتوت العليق.التوت الأسود غني جداً بالألياف لاحتوائيه على كثير من البذور حيث يحتوي على نصف كوب من التوت على 40 سعرة حرارية ويوفر للجسم 15 ملجم من فيتامين ج بالإضافة إلى 10 ميكرجرامات من حمض الفوليك و3,5 ملجم من فيتامين ه وكميات صغيرة من الحديد والكالسيوم.
تحتوي ثمار التوت الأسود أيضاً على حمض الإلاجيك وهذا الحمض يعتقد أنه  يقي  من الإصابة بالسرطان ويبدو أن الطهي لا يدمر هذا الحمض وبالتالي فإنه يمكن الحصول على هذه المادة من مربى التوت الأسود.

*عجائب .. التوت الأسود ..*
أظهرت دراسة حديثة نشرتها مجلة (التغذية والسرطان) الطبية في الولايات المتحدة, أن  التوت  الأسود  من نوع "راسبيري", يمثل سلاحا فعالا في الحرب على سرطان الأمعاء والقولون الذي يعتبر ثاني أسباب الوفاة السرطانية وسط الأميركيين . 

 واكتشف الباحثون في جامعة أوهايو الأميركية, بعد مقارنة النشاط المضاد للأكسدة 
 توت "راسبيري" , مع ذلك الموجود في الفراولة والعلّيق "بلوبيري", وهي الثمار التي يعتقد أنها تحتوي على أعلى نسبة من مضادات الأكسدة, أن ثمار  التوت  الأسود  "راسبيري" تتمتع بنسبة أعلى من النشاط المضاد للأكسدة بحوالي 40% من ثمار  التوت  الأخرى . 
 ولاختبار آثار هذه الثمار في الوقاية من السرطان, قام الباحثون بحقن عدد من الفئران بمادة مسرطنة تسبب أورام القولون, ثم تقسيم هذه الحيوانات بعد أربعة أسابيع إلى أربع مجموعات تم إطعامها أغذية مخلوطة أما بـ 2.5 أو 5 أو 10% من ثمار توت راسبيري الأسود, أو إطعامها غذاء عاديا دون الثمار, ومقارنتها مع مجموعتين من الفئران لم يتم حقنها بالمادة المسرطنة بحيث أطعمت الأولى غذاء يحتوي على 5% من  التوت  أو لا يحتوي على أي من هذه الثمار مطلقا . 
 ووجد الباحثون أن جميع الفئران التي حقنت بالمسرطن أصيبت بآفات وأورام خبيثة, ولكن المجموعة التي أكلت أكثر كمية وأعلى تركيز من التوت, أظهرت عددا أقل من الأورام, حيث قلت بنسبة 80%. 
 ولاحظ هؤلاء الباحثون وجود انكماش أيضا في حجم الأورام في الحيوانات التي استهلكت أعلى مقدار من  التوت  الأسود  إلى جانب انخفاض ملحوظ في إنتاج الشوارد الأكسجينية الحرة التي تلعب دورا مهما في ظهور السرطان .






أصوله تعود إلى منطقة الشرق الأوسط وعموم جنوب غرب آسيا. لقد زرع التوت الأسود في المنطقة على مدى قرون طويلة وانتشر إلى بقاع عديدة في العالم. وتعد شجرة التوت من الأشجار المعمرة.


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 أبريل 2011)

موضوع قيم جدا يستحق التقييم يا قمر
يسوعيبارك خدمتك وحياتك


متابعه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (19 أبريل 2011)

موضوع راائع جداا ومفيد
مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ومنتظرة الجديد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Rosetta (19 أبريل 2011)

*مرررررسي يا عسل للمعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ^_^​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 أبريل 2011)

جزيل الشكر للموضوع المهم

الرب يباركك


----------



## marcelino (19 أبريل 2011)

*جميل اوى يا اروجه .. متابع
*​


----------

